# Angelfish with Malawi's



## cgyguy99 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a largish (4-5 inch) Angelfish. I've had him in a 34gal tank for the first 2 years or so I've had him. I had him housed with red-eye Tetra's and some really old Black Skirts (I've had them for almost 10 years!).

The Black skirts have mostly died of old age at this point and so it is only the Angelfish and a single red-eye left.

I'd like to shut this tank down. I've got a home for the red-eye in a smaller tank. But I'm wondering if I could add my Angelfish to my 125gal Cichlid tank. It currently houses the following:

2 Blue Dolphin (Cyrtocara moorii) 
6 Electric Yellow (Labidochromis caeruleus) 
4 Red Top Kimpuma (Labidochromis Hongi) 
3 Synodontis Petricola

The Red Tops and Labs are about 4 inches or so. The Blue dolphins are still young, also about 4-5 inches.

Do you think the Angelfish would fare well in that tank? Plenty of hiding places mixed with open spaces. Most of the Cichlids tend to the mid-bottom ranges of the tank were the Angelfish tends to stick to the top of his tank.

If it's not an option I'll consider selling him as I really would like one less tank to maintain.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zerijas (Feb 19, 2012)

A few things to consider here. Angelfish are generally a lower ph water fish and Africans thrive more in a higher ph environment, so that might stress him out.

Another thing is that the mbuna will probably pick away at his long fins and stress him out further. I think for the angelfish's sake it would be better off selling him than sticking him with a bunch of rowdy Malawi's.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Angelfish should end up dead.


----------



## cgyguy99 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well the tanks have similar pH's, so the Angelfish is well acclimated. But my concern was his fins. The Blue Dolphins and Labs do a little bit of chasing about, but nothing too serious.

The Red Tops on the other hand are really feisty. It's them I'm most worried about.

My assumption was that it was not a good mix, but thought I'd ask the question


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to get stressed and killed if not nipped to death.


----------

